

The Missionary Roots of Liberal Democracy (Woodberry 2012) - gwern
http://www.hillcountryinstitute.org/wp-content/uploads/MissionaryRootsOfLiberalDemocracy.pdf

======
gwern
excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/B9wZDbZu...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/B9wZDbZuzpG)

popular media coverage: "The Surprising Discovery About Those Colonialist,
Proselytizing Missionaries: They didn't set out to change history. But one
modern scholar's research shows they did just that."
[http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2014/january-
february/wo...](http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2014/january-
february/world-missionaries-made.html?paging=off)

